# Please Help! What Kind of Fish is This?



## Bruizer (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi all, i have recently bought this fish from one of my local fish shop. It was in a tank by itself and the Ticket said "Red Devil". Now, it doesnt look like a Red Devil to me. Does anyone know what kind of fish it is? Please help! I put it in my fish tank but the next morning, all my suckers, etc were dead. So i have seperated him from all the others, what now? lol

Here are 3 pictures i have taken of it, thanks!

Allan

http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad33 ... 009025.jpg

http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad33 ... 160600.jpg

http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad33 ... 160607.jpg

Please Help! What Kind of Fish is This?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Convict?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

because of the body length and thin-ness of the fish, it kind of looks either like a very color-less firemouth, or a hybrid between a convict and a firemouth


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

Wrong body shape for a convict.. I don't know enough about this family of cichlids, but I'm under the impression that midas, red devils, etc are quite bland as juveniles?


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

That is no firemouth, and I don't think it's a convict/firemouth hybrid.

After a bit of thinking, it kinda reminds me of a juvenile Red Terror (Cichlasoma Festae) - anyone?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like a baby devil to me, or one of the many similar Amphilophus species.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I would guess it is a juvie devil. Give it some time and you will probably see it go through a color morph.


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like a juvie red terror to me.


----------



## dj_clasik (Oct 1, 2009)

he looks kinda like a colorless Salvin's cichlid


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

It's a juvi Red Devil or flowerhorn, can't tell until it's bigger.

chances are good its a RD/Midas cross, being it was bought as a red devil. will turn orange with age.


----------



## fishman76092 (Jan 10, 2005)

Barred labiatus/citrinellus-Amphilophus spp.


----------

